

British tech workers get paid a lot less than Americans - xvirk
http://uk.businessinsider.com/british-tech-workers-paid-less-than-americans-hired-salary-data-015-7#ixzz3fOYSqWxr

======
sghi
Those numbers look quite a bit too high on the British side - apparently devs
with "three years of experience will make an average of $77,508 (£50,540)" and
I don't think I've ever seen jobs advertised at that level for less than 5/7
years experience in London, especially for permanent roles rather than
contract.

